# Ventrilo Not Connecting



## Minny (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello, first time poster here, lol.
_(I assume I post this in the right forum since I see a couple similar...)_

Anyway, I looked around...everywhere...to find a correction for this and I cannot find a single thing...except this place, haha. So I am hoping I am able to find my answer here.

Here's the problem: Well, this part isn't really a problem, but I figure I'd throw it just for extra info- but, before, the server I was connecting to in Ventrilo worked perfectly fine. They never changed their info so I never changed mine so it was all correct.

Then...some time later, my dad told me he blocked off all ports (and this is when it started to not connect) on the router except the main ones and the two I requested: one for an online game and another was the port number for the Ventrilo server I used (5101).

Oddly enough however, even with the Vent port unblocked on the router, my computer still would not connect to the server! I even tried changing the - in the IP/Host thing to a . as suggested by a friend but that did not work either.

So I am lost. My dad is the one that has access to the router thing and I have not a clue how exactly it works or whatever...but I know that my problem has something to do with the router and ports being blocked...

Which brings me to the conclusion/assumption: is another port required to be unblocked/open in order for Ventrilo to work aside from the port the server uses? This includes the default port 3784 (does this need to be open as well?).

Sorry if my question/information is confusing...I just hope this thing can be sorted out soon - I miss talking to my friends easily over Vent.


----------



## kirkace2003 (Dec 31, 2007)

hello and welcome to the tech forums!!!!!!

this is just a guess and i know it does not say ventrilio but i would try unblocking these ports to see if it works...

8767/UDP TeamSpeak—default 
8768/UDP TeamSpeak—alternate

Voice: 7878 (UDP)
TCP Admin Interface: 7878 (TCP)


like i said this is just a guess but at least this might give u something to use untill someone else with more knowledge can come along and help


----------



## Minny (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response~!

My dad should be coming home soon so I'll add that onto the 'Unblock these, Dad! List' haha.

I'll update as soon as he unblocks 'em!


----------



## Origin (Jul 13, 2008)

According to Portforward.com vent needs these ports open:

TCP: 3784

UDP: 3784, 6100


----------



## kirkace2003 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice call origin!!!


----------

